# Add the year to all dates.



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I'm older than many, but I have a lot of programs across several TiVo boxes. Sometimes knowing the year of a deletion would be helpful.

Just take some of the verbiage from the descriptions would provide enough space. Or maybe just use the last two digits of the "season's" year would be enough. Season 2019? Really?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess I'm older than many, but I have a lot of programs across several TiVo boxes. Sometimes knowing the year of a deletion would be helpful.
> 
> Just take some of the verbiage from the descriptions would provide enough space. Or maybe just use the last two digits of the "season's" year would be enough. Season 2019? Really?


There are lots of things TiVo could do to make it better for its customers but TiVo is not listening.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

I have had recordings I have moved from box to box that I will watch "someday", so years would be nice!


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

heck, i have 2001 live newsfeeds of 9/11 still on my tivos!!!!


----------

